# Free wood



## Rusty Nesmith (Feb 1, 2020)

I am not a fan of glueing lumber together to make a bowl. I would rather have a log. I called a local mill to see if they had any scraps. Talked to the guy on the phone for half an hour, very friendly. He said come up he has a couple of small things. I went up and we talked for at least an hour. He gave me a walnut log and a chunk of what he called Osage orange. They are larger than what the look like in the pictures. He said come back when I need more. Going to have to study the orange for awhile to figure the best way to divide it up.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

That's a good friend to have! Wouldn't hurt to make him a candy dish for his desk so he will think of you when he has more to give away


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Nice! Looks pretty wet; what's the moisture content on these?

David


----------



## Rusty Nesmith (Feb 1, 2020)

difalkner said:


> Nice! Looks pretty wet; what's the moisture content on these?
> 
> David


Not sure and have no way to test it. They have been sitting out in the rain and snow.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Give him a bowl, but write a thank you note with your name and number on the bottom. Make it easy to find you.


----------



## Rusty Nesmith (Feb 1, 2020)

I got the walnut cut in half and one bowl rough turned and in the drying box.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Looks nice.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Nice


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Wow. I want one. That is one of the most beautiful wood bowls I've seen.


----------

